# Coyote problems



## makocz (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new and I wanted to say Hello. My husband and I are also new to the Coyote hunting. We didn't know we had a problem until a few days ago and it made us realize it started months ago. For months we were blamed that our dogs were getting out of the fence and killing / attacking neighbors dogs (I raise German Shepherds).
We put up a kennel and kept them close to us or in the house.Then One of my dogs came up all chewed up and barely alive. She pulled thu. Our neighbor behind us then told us his beagle was rushed to the vet because he saw a Coyote attack his dog. We still didn't believe our dogs were attack by coyotes. Then our baby horses were coming up with wounds we couldn't figure out we again thought it was our dogs. Then two weeks ago I woke up to a very horrible sight My youngest foal was stripped and fed upon. I still thought it was our dogs and I chained them up. A week later My husband came home and our second foal he found the same way but our dogs were not out and he saw coyotes running away. I lost two prized expensive foals to these coyotes and we don't know how to trap/kill them. I have one very expensive foal left and I don;t want to see her end up like the other two. She has two wounds on her. My husband and neighbor and been out there for 3 nites and three coyotees have been just out of their reach. My daughter still doesn't believe us that it's the coyotes that did this and blames the dogs. The attacks only happen at night.
Looking for some Coyote Killers for hire!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Which county do you live in?

Griff


----------



## makocz (Sep 21, 2010)

We live in Shiawassee County In Byron.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

PM me with your phone number. It's not to far from me. I have a decoy dog and can kill them for you. I'll give you a call in the morning.

Griff


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Go get em Griffondog, and if you would, let us know how this turns out.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Luck Griffondog. Get all of them!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Griffondog is your man


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

We'll I haven't heard anything back. So watcha think! Legit or internet fishing? 

Griff


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Sure seems like an honest call for help. If it is you are the man to get the job done.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Since the two posts in this thread are her only ones, maybe she doesn't know what "PM me" is.

Mentioning your decoy dog may have thrown her off also.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would shoot her a PM. If she fails to respond... Oh well...


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

She posted at 11:38 pm on 9-20-10

Her last activity from her profile page was 09-20-2010 11:42 PM 

Griff posted at 11:57 pm.



She never even seen his response.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Yotes must have got her!! :yikes:


----------



## makocz (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry I had two long days at the VA hospital in Saginaw. I am a combat disabled veteran.
My husband and neighbor are not having any luck with these damn Coyotes and it is pissing me off!
I have one foal left who is wounded and I keep her locked up every night with her mommy. Very frustrating.
This coyote thing is new to us. I am ready to call an airstrike in, get some gernades, TNT, anything, maybe even some tripwires.
I even have to prove to my daughter that her filly was killed by the coyotes and not the dogs!
My life sucks. I need to start a fundraiser to build a better barn for her showhorses. LOL


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

go get them Mike good luck let us know how it goes
be safe Bobby V


----------

